# Wanted: Schwinn B10E Parts & Elgin Blackhawk parts



## dmk441 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm looking for some 1935 Schwinn B10E parts: front fender, delta battery tube and light, and an original red tank (condition 1-5 on the tank). 
I'm also looking for a elgin blackhawk parts, frame, fork, tank, rack, etc.
Thanks for the help. Email me at jcsrestoration@yahoo.com
Dave


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2007)

*Yo!!!*

Soooo, I emailed are you interested in the horn ???


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 25, 2007)

*Going GOING.....*

Gone


----------

